# Snowmobile Tractors



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

http://vintagesleds.com/bs/index.php/topic,259521.0.html

had to share this


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's friggin tough! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Boy I could make some messes w/that little brute.


----------

